Ask HN: Why is the timing right for energy/cleantech investment vs. 2008? - arikr
======
peller
This comment (not mine) in a recent thread seems relevant:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13155334](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13155334)

